# Coppper-cheeked frog



## orionmystery (May 4, 2010)




----------



## icassell (May 4, 2010)

Hey Kurt, nice captures!  I don't think the very shallow DOF works very well, however, on the first two. They might be more interesting if you crop off the nose and just hone in on the eye (#1 has better focus on the entire eye). #3 is my favorite and I like it very much. I would propose cropping off some of the top and putting the frog's head in the top third of the image.  #4 is good -- and shows the whole frog well in his element. TFS


----------



## orionmystery (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comment/advice. 

#1 is shot at F13, 1:1. All 0.936mm of DOF had been fully utilized imo. The only way to get bigger DOF is to focus stack. I didn't do that.

#3 - if i were to crop, i prefer to crop a bit off the bottom so the frog's left eye is on the intersection of rule of third's lines.


----------



## ghache (May 5, 2010)

excellent!


----------



## icassell (May 5, 2010)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks for the comment/advice.
> 
> #1 is shot at F13, 1:1. All 0.936mm of DOF had been fully utilized imo. The only way to get bigger DOF is to focus stack. I didn't do that.
> 
> #3 - if i were to crop, i prefer to crop a bit off the bottom so the frog's left eye is on the intersection of rule of third's lines.



Yeah, that narrow macro DOF really can be a challenge.  One of these days I'm going to learn how to focus stack, but still haven't done so.

I think cropping off the bottom would work too.  My idea was to move his eye up to the upper 1/3 line, but your method would be good as well.


----------



## stone_family3 (May 5, 2010)

Awesome! 

How did you manage to get that frog to sit still, every time I go to photograph one they always hop away.


----------



## icassell (May 5, 2010)

stone_family3 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> How did you manage to get that frog to sit still, every time I go to photograph one they always hop away.



Ya have to speak "frog" :lmao:

"ribbit" = please stay still

"ribbit" = turn your head to the left please

"ribbit" = chin up


----------

